# Samsung T27A750 oder doch ASUS VK278Q, oder auf PG276H warten?



## Jeffgesicht (21. März 2011)

Hi,

ich wollte mir demnächst einen neuen Bildschirm besorgen. 

Da ich bis jetzt auf einem 32er mit HD Ready (ja, ja, ich weis...) gezockt und gearbeitet habe, muss es ein 27er werden, da
mir alles drunter zu klein ist. Wünschenswert ist auch LED von dem was man so über Stromsparen und Farben, Helligkeit usw hört...

Wo ich mir nicht so sicher bin ist 120Hz, da ich gelesen habe das sich die positiven Effekte erst ab eine frames zahl von 100 Bildern/sek bemerkbar machen.
3D finde ich geil! Habe aber keine Nvidea und will auch keine deshalb schwierig.

Hier sind meine Favoriten:

Eigenschaften von T27A750 LED | Displays (LED Displays) von Samsung

Mit 120Hz und scheinbar sehr hohen Standards in der Qualität (aber bin vorsichtig: Marketing)
Ich weis nur nicht wie das mit 3D laufen soll da der Monitor inkl. Active-Shutter auch von Samsung:

1. Eine Konvertierung von 2D nach 3D Inhalten auf Knopfdruck macht (Wo wird gerechnet, wie sieht es nachher aus?)
2. Native 3D Signale über die Shutter wie bei einem Fernseher rausgibt (Hier auch: Wo und wie wird gerechnet? Denn speziell Games mit nativem 3D sind ja in der Regel Nvidea zertifiziert, funktioniert das auch mit Samsung Stuff bzw. eine ATI Karte?)

und die alternative ohne 3D:

ASUS VK278Q, 27" | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Bin ja eigentlich ein ASUS Käufer, der Bildschirm soll auch sehr gute Werte haben. Aber er wird als "Einsteigermodell" deklariert. Einsparungen in Qualität?

Qualität gegenüber dem Samsung im Vergleich?

oder auf den ASUS PG276H warten?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

> Aber er wird als "Einsteigermodell" deklariert. Einsparungen in Qualität?


Denke ich nicht. Das kann sich ASUS nicht leisten. Eher Einsparungen im Panel und der Austattung.


Es ist durchaus möglich einen Monitor mit 120Hz und ohne 3D-Brille zu betreiben! 
Ohne eine Nvidia-Karte ist 3D halt leider nicht möglich.

Samsung´s Monitore sind qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Das werden dir hier viele Leute bestätigen können. 
(Unter anderem auch ich...) 

Von den technischen Daten her liest sich der SyncMaster T27A750 LED sehr gut. Leider existieren noch keine Testergebnise. Hier würde ich abwarten, bis diese veröffentlicht werden. 

Falls du es nicht mehr erwarten kannst, würde ich dir den BenQ XL2410T empfehlen.


----------



## Jeffgesicht (22. März 2011)

Aber bedeutet Einsparungen im Panel nicht auch Einsparungen in der Qualität?

Das 120Hz durchaus ohne 3D Vorteile hat ist mir bekannt, allerdings wie gesagt lt. PCGH (nagelt mich nicht drauf fest, habs irgendwann mal aufgeschnappt) erst ab einer Framerate von über 100 bemerkbar.

Der BenQ ist nett, aber leider zu klein ^^.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

> Aber bedeutet Einsparungen im Panel nicht auch Einsparungen in der Qualität?


Nur weil das Panel etwas schlechter ist, heißt das ja noch nicht automatisch das die Verarbeitung des Bildschirms auch schlecht ist.


----------



## Jeffgesicht (22. März 2011)

Ich rede nicht von der Verarbeitung, sondern von dem Panel selber.

Kann wirklich nicht behaupten das ich ein Fachmann auf dem Gebiet bin aber ein "schlechteres" Panel bedeutet doch auch eine schlechtere Bildqualität?

Denn mir gehts hauptsächlich ums Bild. Ob das ding nun hier und da aus Plasik ist das billig wirkt ist eher nebensächlich...


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, das beim Panel viel gespart werden kann. Das beginnt bei der Bildqualität, Reaktionszeit und der Ausleuchtung. 

Wie die Panels von ASUS sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Damit kenn ich mich nicht aus. 

Einzige Möglichkeit was dir da bleibt ist, in einen "Elektrofachmarkt" zu gehen und dir dort selbst ein Bild davon zu machen. Oder aber du schaust mal im Internet ob es Testberichte oder Reviews über den Monitor gibt.


----------



## Jeffgesicht (22. März 2011)

Alles Punkte, die mich sehr interessieren und für die ich auch Geld ausgeben möchte. Alleine das er die 100%tige sRGB-Farbraumabdeckung hat ist ja schon ein Hinweis auf die Bildqualität. Monitore mit dieser Ausstattung kosten doch stets um die 600 Euro oder nicht?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Oh durchaus nicht. Der hier bietet das ebenfalls und ist realitiv günstig. 

Eigenschaften von F2380 | Displays (Office Displays) von Samsung


----------



## Jeffgesicht (22. März 2011)

Gut ich dachte an 27 Zöller ^^


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Ich glaube aber kaum, das der Aufpreis auf einen 27" Monitor so hoch sein würde.


----------



## Jeffgesicht (22. März 2011)

Denkst du denn bei all den Features ist der Preis von derzeit 610 Takken incl. Versand für den Samsung gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Wenn sie das was sie versprechen halten können, dann vielleicht.

Eigenschaften von T27A750 LED | Displays (Consumer & Multifunktions-Displays) von Samsung

Aber als erstes will ich mich von dem Teil selber überzeugen. Und auch mal den einen oder anderen Test dazu durchlesen.

Ich kauf ungern die Katz im Sack.


----------



## Jeffgesicht (22. März 2011)

Ich auch nicht, hatte vor ihn mir zu bestellen und auszuprobieren, wenn er nicht meinen Erwartungen entspricht zurück damit...
I Love U Fernabsatzgesetz!


----------



## gecan (23. September 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ohne eine Nvidia-Karte ist 3D halt leider nicht möglich.




doch ist möglich siehe hier in amd support nach


----------



## iNxL (23. September 2011)

Mh, von den Farben, der Reaktionszeit, Inputlag und vor allem vom Design überzeugt mich der Monitor / ist zum 2233RZ nicht schlechter oder besser. Dazu die FullHD-Auflösung, die 27", ..einfach traumhaft.

Leider ist irgend ein Spinner auf die Idee gekommen das Display zu verspiegeln und hat damit das Grab für den S27A750D selbst geschaufelt. Nicht das mir mein Anblick so missfallen würde, doch ich würde gerne den Inhalt der Seite/des Spieles/des Filmes sehen und nicht mich  Es ist mMn. ein unzumutbarer Zustand, der aber auch massiv von den Lichtverhältnissen abhängt. War es gestern Abend noch ok, ist es heute Morgen zum *****.

Wem das mMn. einzige "Manko", das verspiegelte Display, nicht stört, kann beruhigt zugreifen. Dem Rest kann ich den Monitor leider nicht empfehlen, was wirklich sehr sehr schade ist. 

Eine Alternative wäre evtl. derAcer HN274Hbmiiid, der in Tests super abschneidet und unverspiegelt ist, sogar eine VESA-Bohrung hat, allerdings mag ich weder Acer noch das Erscheinungsbild (wollte mich eigentlich vom Design des 2233RZ trennen).


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

> doch ist möglich siehe hier in amd support nach


Damit ist gemeint, das die Nvidia Shutter-Brille nur mit Nvidia-Karten funktioniert.  Hab mich da etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Sorry.


----------

